# تأملات في استخدامات الإنترنت في العالم العربي



## samehnour (26 يونيو 2006)

Alexa Web Search يقدم إحصائيات جيدة عن أكثر المواقع زوارا 
حاولت استعراض المائة موقع الأكثر زيارة في الدول المختلفة. الدول التي استعرضتها هي 
الدول العربية: مصر، السعودية، قطر، الإمارات، عمان، سوريا، اليمن، المغرب، لبنان، البحرين، الكويت، فلسطين
الدول الأجنبية: الولايات المتحدة، المملكة المتحدة، كوريا الجنوبية، الصين، اليابان، التشيك، بولندا، السويد، الدنمارك، ماليزيا، أندونسيا، فنزوبلا، كندا، تشيلي، البرازيل، قبرص، أيرلندا، جنوب أفريقيا، الفلبين، الهند، كرواتيا، كوستاريكا، روسيا 
لاحظت الآتي​ 

ه موقع موسوعة "ويكيبديا" الذي يقدم شرح للموضوعات المختلفة باللغات المختلفة احتل المراكز الآتيةالدول العربية : احتلت ويكيبديا في معظم الدول العربية بين المركز الخامس و الثلاثون و المركز الستون​


​الدول الأجنبية: احتلت ويكيبديا في معظم الدول الأجنبية بين المركز العاشر و العشرون ​


​ه يلاحظ أن المراكز الأولى في الدول العربية تختص بمواقع البحث مثل جوجل و ياهو ثم مواقع الأخبار و الجرائد والأغاني و الكرة و البورصة و مواقع الدردشة (الشات) و المنتديات و المواقع الإسلامية. الدول الأخرى مثل الولايات المتحدة و المملكة المتحدة و كندا تتميز عن الدول العربية بوجود مواقع العديد من الشركات في المراكز الاولى وهذا قد يكون احد مؤشرات حجم التجارة الإلكترونية​

ه يلاحظ أن كثيرا من المواقع المائة الأولى في الدول العربية تختص بالشات– لو بحثت عن كلمة شات بالعربية و الإنجليزية في المواقع المائة الأولى تجدها كثيرا في العالم العربي
يمكنك كذلك استعراض المركز الأكثر زيارة على حسب اللعة. استعرضت أكثر المواقع العربية (المواقع المكتوبة باللغة العربية) زوارا و لاحظت الآتي
ه موقع "عالم حواء" يحتل المركز الرابع بعد جوجل السعودية و مكتوب و جوجل مصر. هل النساء يستخدمن الشبكة الدولية أكثر من الرجال؟
ه موقع "كوووورة" يحتل المركز السادس 
ه مواقع الأغاني تحتل المراكز: التاسع و الثاني عشر و الثامن عشر و الثالث وعشرون 
يلاحظ ان هذه الإحصائيات قد تفتقد بعض الدقة نظرا لأسلوب تجميع البيانات الموضح بالموقع
يمكنك كذلك استخدام الموقع التالي لمعرفة اتجاه زيادة البحث في جوجل عن كلمة معينة
Google Trends​ 
كذلك يمكنك مقارنة البحث عن كلمتين مختلفتين. فيمكنك مقارنة البحث عن منتجين معينين او شخصيتين مختلفتين أو شييئين مختلفين. يمكنك البحث بالعربية أو الإنجليزية أو باللغات الأخرى. هذه الوسيلة لها قيمة في دراسة السوق لأنها تساعدك على معرفة بعض الاتجاهات لدى العملاء أو على الأقل شعبية مسمى ما. ما يميز هذه الوسيلة هو انها توضح اكثر الدول بحثا عن كلمة ما. لاحظ أن هذه الوسيلة تعتمد على نسبة البحث عن كلمة ما في جوجل عن طريق دولة ما مقارنة بنسبة البحث عن كلمات اخرى في جوجل عن طريق نفس الدولة. بالطبع يجب معاملة النتائج بشيء من الحذر لأنها تعتمد على استخدام جوجل و على عدد المواضيع الأخرى التي يتم البحث عنها
لاحظت انه يوجد بعض الصعوبة في مقارنة أكثر من كلمة باللغة العربية حيث يكون مفتاح ألوان المنحنيات معكوسا بعض الشيء و ربما طورت جوجل ذلك مستقبلا
جرب استخدام كلا من الموقعين لتتعرف على إمكنياتهما فربما تستفيد منهما مستقبلا
Alexa Web Search
Google Trends​ 
من مدونتي: الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية


السؤال الذي أحب أن أطرحه في هذا المنتدى هو: لماذا يكثر استخدام الإنترنت في العالم العربي في استخدامات غير جادة أو استخدامات خاطئة؟ و كيف نستطيع توجيه استخدام الإنترنت في العالم العربي للاستخدامات الجادة و المفيدة؟​ 
إن كان لديك إجابة فبرجاء المشاركة​


----------



## نظامي (30 يونيو 2006)

والله موضوع شيق، وانا كنت من فترة عملت استبيان عن الانترنت واستخدامته في اليمن، وتوصلت الى النتائج التالية:
1- 72.3% من مستخدمي الانترنت يومياً في اليمن تتراوح اعمارهم بين 18-27 سنة
2- 12.6% من طلبة الجامعة يستعينون بالانترنت في البحث عن مقالات وكتب في مجال تخصصهم العلمي.
3- 4% فقط من رجال الاعمال لديهم مواقع لشركاتهم.
5- من واقع زيارات لمحلات الانترنت: 93.8% يستخدمون التشات بمختلف أنواعه (ٍMSN، Yahoo messanger ومواقع عربية)
5.3% يلعبون Games 
والباقي مواضيع مختلفة.
6- 19% من دكاترة الجامعة يستخدمون الانترنت في البحث العلمي
7- أقل من 1% من هؤلاء الدكاترة لديهم صفحة على الانترنت لعرض المواد التعليمية الخاصة بالمادة التي يدروسنها.

هذا الاستبيان تم العام الماضي في شهر سبتمبر،


----------



## نظامي (30 يونيو 2006)

بالنسبة للسؤال ( لماذا يكثر استخدام الإنترنت في العالم العربي في استخدامات غير جادة أو استخدامات خاطئة؟ و كيف نستطيع توجيه استخدام الإنترنت في العالم العربي للاستخدامات الجادة و المفيدة؟)
أعتقد من وجهة نظري أن الانترنت عندما دخل للدول العربية ارتبط بمفهوم لدى الكثيرين أنه نافذة الحرية للجنس والعلاقات الشخصية ودعم ذلك الكثير من الاعلاميين في الوطن العربي والحكومات التي فرضت اجراءات تشددية نحو استخدام الانترنت. 
أيضاً قلة المواقع العربية المهتمة بالعلوم وقلة استخدامه من قبل دكاترة الجامعات في نشر صفحات مهتمة بالمواضيع العلمية البحته لعب دوراً في عدم بحث من لا يجيدون الانجليزية عن مواضيع علمية او الدخول على صفحات الجامعات العربية.


----------



## samehnour (1 يوليو 2006)

*موسوعة ويكيبديا*

شكرا اخي على هذه الإضافة القيمة المدعومة بنتائج الاستبيان.

أحب ان أضيف هنا موضوعا كتبته عن موسوعة ويكيبديا لأن له صلة بنفس الموضوع حيث يلاحظ قلة عدد الصفحات العربية مقارنة بلغات اخرى على الرغم من ان المتحدثين بالعربية يصل عددهم إلى 60 ضعف لغات كتب بها ثلاثة أضعاف ماكتب باللغة العربية مثل اللغة الفنلندبة التي يتحدث بها ما يقل عن 5 مليون فنلندي وكتب بها 68000 مقالة:

ويكيبديا هي موسوعة بلغات متعددة متاحة مجانا على الشبكة الدولية(الإنترنت). تختلف هذه الموسوعة عن أي موسوعة أخرى في أنها تعتمد على متصفحي الشبكة في كتابة الموسوعة و تعديلها و تحديثها فيحق لأي شخص أن يضيف إليها و يعدل فيها. هذه الموسوعة بها ملايين المقالات والتي قد تفيدك. عدد المقالات المكتوبة حتى اليوم ببعض اللغات كالتالي
*العربية 15,143*
الإنجليزية 1,212,000
الألمانية 420,000
الفرنسية 313,000
البولندية 245,000
اليابانية 226,000
الهولندية 208,000
السويدية 170,000
البرتغالية 151,000
الأسبانية 128,000
الفنلندية 68,000
الرومانية 35,000
العبرية 39,600
الكورية 24,800
الصينية 73,700
الدانماركية 44,500
البلغارية 27,000
الصربية 33,500
الروسية 90,000
السلوفاكية 41,100
الفارسية 13,400
بالطبع هناك لغات كثيرة أخرى في الموسوعة يمكنك الاطلاع عليها في الصفحة الرئيسية. كما ترى فعدد المقالات باللغة العربية قليل حدا مقارنة بكثير من اللغات الأخرى. لن يزيد عدد هذه المقالات إلا مستخدمى الإنترنت المتحدثين باللغة العربية فهل نستطيع أن نضيف إليها؟ لا حظ أن هذه الموسوعة متاحة و بالتالي أي إضافة لها يستفيد منها كثير من الناس. إن أردت الإضافة فاطلع على التعليمات العامة لويكيبدبا. يمكنك أيضا الاطلاع على المواضيع باللغة الإنجليزية إن كنت تجيده أو بأي لغة أخرى تجيدها
يوجد كذلك مشاريع أخرى مماثلة وهي أيضا باللغات المختلفة ومجانية ومتاحة للجميع للإضافة والتحديث والتعديل مثل:
قاموس ويكشناري
كتب ويكيبك
أقوال ويكيكوت
أخبار ويكينيوز
مصادر ويكيمصدر


----------

